# check out this bow comparison video



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a video of some top bows vs the K&K Vengeance. Pay attention to the draw cycles and noise. The Destroyer is a 6 inch brace height, the Vengeance is a 7.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What was I supposed to be listening for? The bows were so loud I couldn't hear anything else... All of them had draw cycles as smooth as a train with square wheels... Smooth draw cycle and C.M.A.S.D. is an oxy-moron.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

have you shot the Vengeance already? I'm not a big fan of split limbs...I'm curious to how that sits in your hand with a slim grip and a 33"+ a2a bow...
I shot my buddy's maxxis 35 a few weeks ago and I HATED how it sat in my hand with the fatter grip and felt like I was fighting torque constantly...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Looked purty good but do you think that there was a reason that they didn't show the Monster 7's speed?............Ya, I was thinkin' the same thing!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Good point Scott, Kevin is going to be doing a bunch more testing so I am sure it will come up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When am I getting my new "Bull Hollow" recurve from North Slope custom bows?

In case you lost my order form let me remind you of what we talked about.

If you'll remember we talked about the take down model and for the handle I'd like pre-stressed, multiple layers of curly maple laminations, reinforced with pre-stressed multiple layers of red and black fiberglass accents. Full 3 inch sight window cut 3/16 of an inch past center, with an extended radiused shelf. I'd also like the standard North Slope grip. For the limbs I'd like vertically stacked, tapered bamboo laminations reinforced with a red and black pre stressed, woven glass center core, curly maple veneers, and Faced with soft buffed transparent speed-glass. I'd also like a 22 strand flemish-twist DynaFLIGHT 97 string. Tiller it for standard three finger shooting style and customized with my name and the date of perchance. I'd also like a soft case to store it in. I hope you got my payment check and have started the work as I see the check has been cashed.

Looking forward to my new bow!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

No check yet.....Those recurves are waaaaay to complicated for me. I will build you a simple compound.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh I sent a check! your wife probably spent it. Go check her shoe closet... 

And you're right, C.M.A.S.D's are WAY easier to build. All you need is a masters degree in engineering, a computer, the right software, a CNC machine shop, heat press, 500 piece tool and die set, various screws, bolts, pulleys, grommets, washers, nuts, strings, cables, set screws, wheels, cams, bearings, posts, shims, and an assortment of precision power hand tools to put it all together with. And we haven't even got to all the other crap you gotta hang on it to make it shoot... Ya, they're a TON easier! :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone normal want to comment on the video?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm normal... I think the K&K bow looked like it had the smoothest draw cycle. If that's what you call smooth...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm normal... I think the K&K bow looked like it had the smoothest draw cycle. If that's what you call smooth...


This could very well be the bow that brings you back to our team....I know you changed teams long ago but we want you back. Your not all evil, I have seen a small glimmer of good in you, once......................... I think :roll:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm normal... ..


TEX, you may wanna see if your physician has a prescription for delusional disorders.

Just tryin' to be helpful. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

As much as I love Tex o Bobbie, he is FAR from normal!

BTW, there is a guy up here in Rock Springs that shoots on my archery league night, sporting a Strothers. There is no doubt that they are a sweet bow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

IF and that's a *HUGE* "if" I were to ever buy a C.M.A.S.D. I would probably buy a Hoyt. Of all the C.M.A.S.D.'s I've ever shot the sweetest one by far, for me, was the Hoyt Katara. A close second would be that one bow you had a year ago Robbert. You change bows so often I can't keep track what one that would have been...

I don't ever see it happening though, but it's fun to play with fairy tales sometimes.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Heck Tex, I would settle for letting you shoot a Hoyt..................not my choice by far but it's a start!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know what Scott, I would let you let me shoot a Hoyt. Anything but a Mathews... Every Mathews bow I grab feels like the handle is centered about 14 inches below the bows true center. WAY too top heavy for me. I've shot a bunch of em too and they just don't shoot all that nice either. That monster was aptly named. What a hunk of hud when it comes to the draw cycle. It feels like your in a train with square wheels. And for hell sakes, don't try to let down! I did and it about riped my arm out of socket. Seems like a lot of crap to deal with just for a little more speed. Remember When CFS got the new Martin Warthog. Man, when that bow came out I had to have one! They were short, and fast and I knew I'd be a better hunter if I had me one of those fancy pants speed bows! But, I was young, dumb, and very impressionable back then so I bought one of the first ones to come off the press. What a piece of crap! Massive finger pinch, crappy letoff, loud, jumpy, and that big wood hndle felt like grabbing a slightly rounded 2X4. Killed my first deer with it, but man I put up with a lot of crap just to say I had the fastest bow out there...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You know what Scott, I would let you let me shoot a Hoyt. Anything but a Mathews... Every Mathews bow I grab feels like the handle is centered about 14 inches below the bows true center. WAY too top heavy for me. I've shot a bunch of em too and they just don't shoot all that nice either. That monster was aptly named. What a hunk of hud when it comes to the draw cycle. It feels like your in a train with square wheels. And for hell sakes, don't try to let down! I did and it about riped my arm out of socket. Seems like a lot of crap to deal with just for a little more speed. Remember When CFS got the new Martin Warthog. Man, when that bow came out I had to have one! They were short, and fast and I knew I'd be a better hunter if I had me one of those fancy pants speed bows! But, I was young, dumb, and very impressionable back then so I bought one of the first ones to come off the press. What a piece of crap! Massive finger pinch, crappy letoff, loud, jumpy, and that big wood hndle felt like grabbing a slightly rounded 2X4. Killed my first deer with it, but man I put up with a lot of crap just to say I had the fastest bow out there...


Were your lips moving? All that I heard was Blah Blah Blah. :mrgreen:

BTW, did I mention that my bow shoots 331 fps?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

By smooth are you talking about the bow coming back through the "letoff"? Sorry, I'm not a technical person so I don't know how to describe it. I will say that it seemed like the Matthews bows had a bit of a "jump" or something going on I guess when coming past that "almost there" point into the full draw position so that didn't look very smooth where the others looked like there was a lot less extra movement coming back. Other than that, I couldn't have told you one looked more smooth than another. I love my Alpha Max but its pretty jumpy too at full draw sometimes....

Oh, and I'm far from normal so I'm probably not qualified to comment either.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> By smooth are you talking about the bow coming back through the "letoff"? Sorry, I'm not a technical person so I don't know how to describe it. I will say that it seemed like the Matthews bows had a bit of a "jump" or something going on I guess when coming past that "almost there" point into the full draw position so that didn't look very smooth where the others looked like there was a lot less extra movement coming back. I personally think the individual purposely made it look more dramatic than it actually is, but not 100% sure why it would matter how smooth anyways. Other than that, I couldn't have told you one looked more smooth than another. I love my Alpha Max but its pretty jumpy too at full draw sometimes....
> 
> Oh, and I'm far from normal so I'm probably not qualified to comment either.


My bow is know what most would consider a dinosaur but it still gets the job done and maybe one day when NS feels bad enough for me I can pick up one of his older bows for a good price. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > By smooth are you talking about the bow coming back through the "letoff"? Sorry, I'm not a technical person so I don't know how to describe it. I will say that it seemed like the Matthews bows had a bit of a "jump" or something going on I guess when coming past that "almost there" point into the full draw position so that didn't look very smooth where the others looked like there was a lot less extra movement coming back. I personally think the individual purposely made it look more dramatic than it actually is, but not 100% sure why it would matter how smooth anyways. Other than that, I couldn't have told you one looked more smooth than another. I love my Alpha Max but its pretty jumpy too at full draw sometimes....
> ...


That'd probably work out, I'd imagine 21" is close to his draw length as well. :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The drop over on the Monster is big. I will totally admit that. It was my biggest fear when looking for the fastest bow but made by Mathews. Shane told me that he loved his and got used to it. When I first shot mine, I wondered. I am totally used to it now and I don't even give it a second thought. If I wanted smooth over speed, I would have gone with the Strothers or Z-7. They are all pretty good now days.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


Exactly! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


you don't need to dramatize the monster, it is a rough roll over.........fast though!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Mock me all you want boys, cause I am going to have the BEST bow!!
-O\__- -O|o- -()/- -()/>- :EAT: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :RULES: :RULES: -8/- -8/- -8/- -|\O- -|\O- -|\O- :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/:      8) 8) o-|| o-|| OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO :O--O: :O--O: :O--O: -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :V|:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So when you're saying they are "smooth"... what are you referring to?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> So when you're saying they are "smooth"... what are you referring to?


They have a really nice paint job...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > So when you're saying they are "smooth"... what are you referring to?
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

I like KS's designs. I owned am 06 BT Allegiance that shot lights out for me. I'll probably buy another one of his bows when he finally settles down and puts his last name on a bow.... wait that happened already? All joking aside he is a phenominal bow designer. I'm sure the K&K line will be top notch.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i think K&K are looking a lot better than the strother line of last year. had a infinity, hated ever min of it. pour machining quality IMHO. but with no string attached now Kevin will unleash his wrath on the so called to 3 company.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Mock me all you want boys, cause I am going to have the BEST bow!!
> -O\__- -O|o- -()/- -()/>- :EAT: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :RULES: :RULES: -8/- -8/- -8/- -|\O- -|\O- -|\O- :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/: :OX/:      8) 8) o-|| o-|| OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO :O--O: :O--O: :O--O: -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :^8^: :V|:


Congratulations. I hope it fills your cup. :^8^:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, all bow were shot using the? same two arrows.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

It was good to see such a variety to compare. I would have liked to see the speeds of all the bows.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoothest draw yes, but louder than hell.....


----------

